# English Billet system or 3-point rigging system or Western?



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have experience with all 3 and I have to say if given a choice in a custom saddle, I would go for the 3-way. However, I would still use english billets, making sure the back billet was long enough to allow me to use a girth in the full or 7/8 position in this diagram:











For the most part, I love normal english rigging and our saddles are set that way under ordinary circumstances. However, one saddle we have has the ability to change to a center-fire rigging with just the adjustment of the back billet. That would have been super useful on the last ride where George developed girth rubs at 70 miles, as it would have enabled me to shift the girth back to an area not uncomfortable for him. Unfortunately the saddle I was using just had standard english rigging, so that was not an option.


----------

